# Talking Timeshares Ep 25:  TUG covers everything you need to know about recent Timeshare company mergers in under 3 minutes!



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2023)

first video of 2023, hope everyone enjoys and catches some of the references!


recording update/notes, based on user feedback we have added a WHOLE LOT MORE LIGHT in the studio (which, is in reality, a corner of my office).

but man, there is so much light now I feel like im getting a tan, but it sure does brighten up the videos, and show off my ever expanding five head!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2023)

I enjoyed that short video. TUGBrian. Is it copyrighted?

Acquisition and Confusion. I liked those terms.
Especially the term Confusion.


----------

